# Sanitary pants? How does she go potty?



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I tried to post this in the breeders threads but the forum wont let me.
I feel really stupid but I have a new little chi girl coming soon.
They have sanitary pants for girl chis in heat.
How do they go potty with them on? Dont laugh I really dont know.
Do you have to take them off all the time or do they pee/poo in them on the pad attached? 

See ebay link for product:

http://cgi.ebay.com/S-PET-CAT-DOG-C...mZ190327026656QQcategoryZ116373QQcmdZViewItem
QQ_trksidZp2773.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA
%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D39%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you'd take them off. I can see them going into the pants being very messy.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Why not just have her spayed?

Then you won't need to worry about pads.
If she is too small at 5 1/2 months then you will simply have to keep her in an area where spotting won't matter. Or cover up sofa etc

If you insist on pads, they will have to be removed on getting up, after every meal and before bed, between if she is restless. She might still wet them which is pretty horrible for her.

Personally I think pads are rediculous, but then I am just a pet owner...

As always my opinion


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*I just wondered how it would work*

Personally I want to spay her too but if she has a
first heat before that happens then we have to be ready.
I always heard un-spayed females can get uterine cancer
when they get older.
I just wondered how it could work as it does seem like it
would be a hassle.Its one product I never could figure out.

Our breeder told us some chi girls dont go into heat until
1 or 2 years old.And some never do.Is that true??
I have never heard of that before.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah you take them off when she goes out to potty x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Putter said:


> Personally I want to spay her too but if she has a
> first heat before that happens then we have to be ready.
> I always heard un-spayed females can get uterine cancer
> when they get older.
> ...


Bitches come into season usually at about 6 months, some later.

I have, over the years had rescue bitches and one of my own has had a season. During the time they bled, they were confined to areas easy to keep clean, so was I, paper put down and friends asked for old bedding and towels 

I would never expect a bitch to wear knickers and a pad 

I have heard of "silent seasons" but as I am not interested in breeding, my girls are treasured companions, not something I have experience of 

If healthy and vet happy, I would neuter at 5 1/2 month. If she has a season, deal with it in the kindest and most natural way possible for her.
That for a bitch is not a sanitary pad and panties


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*natural is Best!!*

I agree......au natural` is the best.
I have lots of baby blankets to cover stuff.


----------

